# Knight's New Muzzleloader Has Been Reviewed by Toby



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've been a Knight fan since I purchased my first inline MK-85 in '88. I love my Disc Elite but this one looks to be even better. It takes advantage of the higher velocity Blackhorn 209 powder.

*Knight Rifles Hot New .50 Caliber Extreme Ultimate Slam Rifle*
http://www.hpmuzzleloading.com/NewProducts6.html


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Good to see!! Since the Disc Elite/Extreme series of rifles, Knight hasn't given us a nice rifle other than the Long Range Hunter. The Revolution and Rolling Block that followed were typical Knight acurate but compared to other nice inlines, handled and felt like old cedar posts. Heck, their break open design, the Shadow looks and handles worse than even the bargain imports. Their sales and market share proved that these guns weren't getting it done. And boy did T/C take advantage it!!
This gun sounds and looks pretty sweet...maybe it's just what Knight needs to get back in the game. The KP1 was a good start, but if this one feels and handles like an Elite or Extreme and has the perfromance to back it up, it will be a good one!


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I think this is a big step by Knight. A lot of shooters have been converting to the non-FPJ breech plug to avoid the cost of buying the red FPJs and some are seeing improved ignition with BH209. Knight appears to have recognized this and the new breech is another advancement on the non-FPJ converted Extreme action.

I really like the stock design but I can't stand the looks of the panel that serves as checkering. Even press checkering would look a whole lot better.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

What I find interesting in that article was that he was shooting some heavy charges of BH209. Max load of 209 is only 120 grains with anything 300 grains and less. He was shooting some loads at 140 and 150. I know 120 grains of BH produces more than 150 grains od triple seven at he shoulder...not sure if that translates into more velocity but my suspicion is that it certainly does. 140-150 of BH is pushing it imo...certainly the Knight. T/C's and savages can handle it but it's still pushing it.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

What's the price ? I didn't see that in the review. Nice looking M/L though


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

3fingervic said:


> What's the price ? I didn't see that in the review. Nice looking M/L though


I would guess at least $500-$600 and up depending on stock/finish....maybe more. It's a top end gun and will sell for a top end price.


----------



## Toby (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys, this is Toby. Just wanted to drop in and say thanks for discussing the new Knight Extreme Ultimate Slam.

The word I've gotten from Knight is that the rifle will be offered in several different versions...with MSRP starting at $499. As I learn more about the rifle, I'll gladly share.

Keep in mind that what makes this rifle different is that it has been built to handle really heavy "magnum" charges of Blackhorn 209, as well as Triple Seven Magnums and IMR White Hots Pellets. I've shot some with the latter, and will again tomorrow. The rifle has handled several stout loads of BH209 and three White Hots Pellets with sub 1-inch hundred yard group accuracy. And the recoil has not been as bad as I expected.

I'll drop in from time to time, and share what I find out.

Thanks,
Toby


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Interesting about the magnum loads of BH. After a season of use, I am really impressed with BH so far. Will be interested in hearing your thoughts on these loads over time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Welcome to the site Toby.


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dammit...just what I need - another muzzleloader :lol:


----------

